# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Çfarë janë domain-et .tk? Grupi i vogël i ishujve që dominon internetin

## Neteorm

Domain-ët .tk mund të nënkuptojnë një përfitim të madh për kompanitë e vogla dhe të mesme, por ato gjithashtu simbolizojnë një rrezik për përdoruesit.

Bota e domain-ve të web mund të jetë një temë e ndërlikuar dhe shpesh mund të jetë një shpenzim i konsiderueshëm për sipërmarrësit që sapo fillojnë. Për këtë shqetësim, një kompani e vendosur në një arkipelag të Oqeanisë ofron domain-e me modalitet falas dhe të paguar.

*Çfarë janë domain-et tk?*

.tk është domain i nivelit të lartë të arkipelagut në Zelandën e Re, Tokelau (TLD). Këto janë të regjistruara dhe të rregulluara nga kompania freenom. Për të përdorur këto domain-e, ato menaxhohen nën dy modalitete. Në modalitetin e parë, kompania ju jep domain falas për sa kohë që pronari pranon të përfshijë reklamat në faqen e tij të internetit. Domain nuk është i transferueshëm dhe nuk lejon regjistrim për më shumë se një vit, as më pak se tre muaj. Metodaliteti i dytë është pagesa, e cila lejon transferimin e domain-et dhe lejohen regjistrimet për më shumë se një vit.Për shkak të prakticitetit që këto domain-e dukej se ishin një përfitim për kompanitë e vogla dhe të mesme, ato nuk janë më ekskluzive për Tokelau dhe përdoren nga njerëz në të gjithë globin.

*Çfarë është Tokelau?*
Me shumë mundësi nuk keni dëgjuar kurrë për Tokelau, kjo ndodh sepse nuk është një destinacion turistik. Është një arkipelag i vendosur në Oqeani, përbëhet nga tre rripa toke të quajtura Atafu, Nukunonu dhe Fakaofo dhe rreth 125 ishuj që mbulojnë një sipërfaqe prej 12 km². Ky vend nuk ka vende me interes historik. Përveç kësaj, ai nuk ka as aeroportin e tij. Natyra e tij përbëhet kryesisht nga plazhe të vetmuar, natyrë e virgjër dhe gjurmë të vogla njerëzore. Për të arritur në këtë arkipelag të izoluar, duhet të marrësh një varkë që niset dy herë në muaj nga Samoa.Kolonët e parë të këtij arkipelagu ishin marinarë me origjinë polineziane të ardhur nga ishujt e afërt. Ishujt u bënë një protektorat britanik në 1889. Më në fund, në 1916 ata u integruan në Koloninë Britanike të Ishujve Gilbert dhe Ellice, më vonë do të administroheshin nga Zelanda e Re nga viti 1925. Sot, administrata e tyre vazhdon të varet nga Zelanda e Re.

*Domain-et .tk, origjina e krimeve të shumta kibernetike.*
Ndërsa idea për të marrë një domain falas tingëllon joshëse, jo gjithçka që shkëlqen është ar. Epo, me modelin e biznesit të pranimit të përfshirjes së reklamave në domain tuaj, shumë hakera e kanë përdorur atë për të shpërndarë malware, domethënë software me qëllim të keq që synon të dëmtojë kompjuterin tuaj dhe madje të vjedhë të dhënat personale.Grupi i Punës Antiphishing (APWC) deklaroi se domenet .tk përbëjnë numrin e dytë më të lartë të regjistrimeve malware, pas .com.Një hetim tjetër nga APWC thotë se 80% e domain-ve të dedikuara për vjedhjen e të dhënave personale në Tokelau i drejtohen institucioneve financiare në Kinë. /newsdaily

----------

